# Fruit salad with mint and lime



## anna1 (Jan 8, 2015)

*>> Fruit salad with mint and lime*

Hey All, 
I'm new member here, and this it's my first easy recipe  Enjoy it !







*Ingredients*
1 cup seedless red grapes
1 cup seedless green grapes
3 plums, cut into wedges
2 peaches, peeled and cut into wedges
2 nectarines, cut into wedges
1 cup of water
6 mint sprigs
2 tbsp. lime juice
2 tbsp. fresh mint, minced
1 tsp. lime zest
8 strips of lime peel, about 2 inches each


*Preparation*
In a small saucepan over a medium high heat, combine the water, the lime peel strips and the mint sprigs. Bring to a boil and cook until half the liquid has evaporated.
Remove the lime strips and mint sprigs and let the mixture cool down.
Add the minced mint, the lime zest, and the lime juice.
In a large bowl, combine the red grapes, the green grapes, the plums, the peaches and the nectarines.
Pour the lime and mint sauce over the fruits, and toss gently until all the fruit is coated.

I hope you like it


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, anna1. Welcome to Discuss Cooking  Your recipe sounds nice and refreshing. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to DC!  Your recipe sounds delicious!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 9, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Hey All,
> I'm new member here, and this it's my first easy recipe  Enjoy it !
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious.

Welcome to DC


----------



## Cooking4to (Jan 9, 2015)

I want that right now, and left overs can be blended with some ice and vodka..


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Anna
Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome, Anna.  Your fruit salad sounds so good.  When good stone fruits become available here again, I'll remember the lime/mint combo.  Sounds so light and refreshing.  Hope to see you around here!


----------

